# Earthquake



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Any others in the Midwest feel the quake today? My wife and I woke up around 4:30 this morning from the shaking. It rattled our house pretty well. We both thought it was the wind, but then noticed that the trees were not blowing. "Hmm, maybe it's those guys working down the street again" I remember saying to my wife. That must have been a good enough explanation for her, because she also went right back to sleep. We didn't know it was an earthquake until we saw the morning news. I know a 5.2 or 5.4, whatever the official rating was, is not a big deal to those of you in California, but I had never felt an earthquake before. We've had a few tremors since, but nothing major. My aunt lives just a few miles from the epicenter, but she didn't have any damage.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

New Madrid fault?

I remember a quake felt in Cedar Rapids Iowa from this fault, back in the 1970's.

They say the next BIG one could be there rather than California.

-spence


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Spence said:


> New Madrid fault?
> 
> I remember a quake felt in Cedar Rapids Iowa from this fault, back in the 1970's.
> 
> ...


Yes, it's the New Madrid. Yeah, the news was saying that the last big one was way back in 1812.


----------



## Wizard (Feb 29, 2008)

Spence said:


> New Madrid fault?
> 
> I remember a quake felt in Cedar Rapids Iowa from this fault, back in the 1970's.
> 
> ...


From what I understand, today's quake did NOT originate on the New Madrid fault.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Wizard said:


> From what I understand, today's quake did NOT originate on the New Madrid fault.


Oops, you are right. It was the Wabash Valley fault line which is next to the New Madrid. I just looked it up.


----------



## Helvetia (Apr 8, 2008)

My wife and I were also woken up by the quake this morning here in the Metro East. We thought a tornado was shaking the windows and grabbed our 6 year old and started for the basement. We soon realized it was an earthquake. 

I was leaving work in Kirkwood about the time the 4.5 aftershock hit at @10:15. I didn't feel that one at all.


----------



## Andy M (May 12, 2007)

When an earthquake happens it is a very odd sensation. We had one six years ago on a Saturday morning with the epicenter about 100 miles north of us and once I heard the mirrors bouncing off of the walls I knew it was an earthquake. That one was like a 3 on the Richter scale, so one in the low fives must have had quite a lot of shaking!

Andy M.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

We felt the quake in Valparaiso, IN at about 0440 hours. I was already up but, the movement of the house was sufficient to wake the wife up and cause her to accuse me of snoring again!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> We felt the quake in Valparaiso, IN at about 0440 hours. I was already up but, the movement of the house was sufficient to wake the wife up and cause her to accuse me of snoring again!


I heard that it could be felt as far as Atlanta.


----------



## Wizard (Feb 29, 2008)

I was awake but really didn't feel anything. My daughter OTH woke up crying at the exact time of the quake.


----------



## Helvetia (Apr 8, 2008)

Wizard said:


> I was awake but really didn't feel anything. My daughter OTH woke up crying at the exact time of the quake.


What part of Illinoize do you hail from Wizard? North of I-80, or South?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

https://usgovinfo.about.com/library/weekly/aa011801b.htm

Here's an article of when NYC got hit by an Earthquake on January 17th,2001 and this happened in the southern half of Queens though I don't even remember where I was at the time that it happened.


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> We felt the quake in Valparaiso, IN at about 0440 hours. I was already up but, the movement of the house was sufficient to wake the wife up and cause her to accuse me of snoring again!


That's pretty funny!


----------



## Woodward (Nov 23, 2007)

The quake woke me up, but I thought it was the dog rubbing against the bed. By the time the quake was over, I asked my wife "did that just happen?"

As for the aftershock, I was sitting in my office in the third floor of a 17 floor unreinforced masonry building. My computer screen was bouncing up and down and being a civil engineer, my first thought was "how are they going to find me in the rubble." Fortunately, there wasn't any damage.

Woodward


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I have some friends who live about 15 miles North of Nashville and they said that it shook enough to wake them up.

Cruiser


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Eagle, you must generate quite a manly snore!!


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

My wife and I were having our morning coffee when I suddenly felt the windows vibrating. At first I thought it was the wind but the the couch started gently shaking and I could hear/feel a low frequency rumble. It was over in 10-15 seconds and then confirmed 20 minutes later on the local news. Fortunately no damage to our home.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Earthquakes or whatever the expected natural disaster in your area, be prepared. Again, my invitation to visit www.equipped.org. It takes very little to assemble a 72 hour kit to get you through potential trouble.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

It woke both me and my wife but no trouble. Not like a quake I survived in Okinawa in '83. Some guys were badly hurt.
We were in the NCO club watching The Adventures of Bronco Billy and the bar shook, spilling drinks etc. Everybody assumed it was the drunk next to them shaking the bar and most turned and said "do that again and there'll be trouble." It happened again and a whale of a good fight broke out. Wasn't until the next day that we found out it was an earthquake.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Kav said:


> Earthquakes or whatever the expected natural disaster in your area, be prepared. Again, my invitation to visit www.equipped.org. It takes very little to assemble a 72 hour kit to get you through potential trouble.


Thanks Kav,I'll be sure to keep that website in mind.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Eagle, you must generate quite a manly snore!!


LOL! Not sure how manly it is but, I've been told it sounds a bit like a drowning walrus, whatever that sounds like!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

It's fortunate you don't sleep in the zoo! I'd hate to see a walrus developing an anxiety complex from your snore!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Just felt another one while I was watching _The Last of the Mohicans._ Looks like it was a 4.5 this time. A week ago, I had never felt an earthquake...now we've had three.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Felt the main one last Friday in Cincy


----------



## Mr. H (Aug 27, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> Just felt another one while I was watching _The Last of the Mohicans._ Looks like it was a 4.5 this time. A week ago, I had never felt an earthquake...now we've had three.


I can vouch for that one. My six year old had just gotten up to take herself to the bathroom (practically an earth-shaking event in my house in and of itself) and was settling back in when I felt the thud and slight reverb.

I was up for Friday morning's events as well. Our dog started scratching at the bottom of her sleeping crate about 5 minutes before the 5.2 temblor. I went out to the family room to calm her down when I heard what sounded like a car in rough idle. That was followed by some subtle vibrations and then the real fun started. Apparently our part of St. Louis County has a soil composition which amplifies the reverb of a quake pretty darn well. We shook for around 7 seconds but nothing so intense as to knock anything of shelves or walls. It was a pretty neat experience. The two aftershocks that we've felt (so far) didn't last nearly as long as the "big" one.


----------

